
$124M payday for Wells Fargo exec who led fake accounts unit - acak
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/12/investing/wells-fargo-fake-accounts-exec-payday/index.html
======
BlogTrafficGuru
I live in Las Vegas and the betting line, if ever one was created, would be
stacked AGAINST Carrie Tolstedt EVER being required to pay a dime in "claw
back" compensation.

Modern society is set up to ensure "plausible deniability" by those at the
very top for transgressions perpetrated by those down below. C'est la vie!

